# TRUCK WAS BROKE INTO!!!



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Woke up this morning to go goose hunting with Gandergrinder and noticed that as I was walking out the door my right passenger window was busted into a bizillion pieces. Turns out that whoever broke in took my blind bag with with my call lanyard with $400 worth of calls on it, 4 boxes of shells. I had my gun in there too, good thing he didnt find that!!!


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

Ack sorry to hear that! Had it happen to me at a motel once...they got $2800 worth of gear. Leaves an empty hole in your stomach.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Wow...that sucks!!!

Time to look into a car alarm!


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Goosebuster3 that sucks a fat one. It is a sad reminder of all the pieces of **** out there. I feel for ya.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

All that I can say is IM going on a shopping spree!!!!!! And buying a new baseball bat to cave inte #ucker's forehead that did this! :******:


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

losing a window sucks...losing calls is even worse. make sure you file a police report.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Yeah thats already takin care of. Now I can make a trip up to Cabelas!! NEW CALL HERE I COME!!! But the ****ty part is that I lost my only band I have ever shot.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

That sucks!!! With everyones calls being ripped off, Sounds like I'm going have to put a lock on my lanyard, or wear it 24/7, a new fashion statement maybe???


----------



## equinox (Oct 31, 2003)

Well first of all dude, seriously, you had to of left those items in visible site for your truck to be broken into. PJ is right, there are too many pieces of sh!t out there that dont give a Phuc about anybody but themselves. I always make sure my hunting equipment is covered and damn sure my gun is inside my house. People who steal don't stop and take 2 seconds to realize how sh!itty it feels to have something taken from you, all they were probably thinking about was how awesome there premium call is going to be VS. there little $8 K-mart special. Were you on campus or something?


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Its not the visibility its those stickers you have on your truck. No offense GB3 but you might as well put up a billboard.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

You would think people would stay out of rigs like that. They know we have guns, and we know how to use them. **** like that sucks. When I was living in Cape Cod for a summer I got $3,000 of car stereo stuff stolen out out of my car. I never got a nice system again.
Sorry to hear it ~TY~

Mav....


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

That sucks! What's with lanyards getting stolen this year? I agree with GG, plastering your truck with decals might not be a good idea.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

A few weeks ago my truck was broken into.They didnt want the calls(they were behind the seat)they wanted my pickup!The cowling on the steering column was busted up,and the ignition was all smashed up.The police said they were about 2 minutes away from getting it.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Man tyler sorry to hear that. What is happening this year? That is 3 seperate instances ive heard of. I just dont understand it. I guess the good old days of being able to trust people is over.


----------



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

Leaving anything valuable in your vehicle isn't a good idea. I know it is a pain in the rear, but I haul everything in when I get home.


----------

